# [REQUEST] easier way to find all the themes?



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

what is the easiest way to find all the themes? search in the market is not the best, but are there tags or something that helps find them all? would be nice if we could browse them all via somehow in the theme manager. now that would be nice.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> what is the easiest way to find all the themes? search in the market is not the best, but are there tags or something that helps find them all? would be nice if we could browse them all via somehow in the theme manager. now that would be nice.


The theme manager is just that. A manager. I'm working on something that may be what you're looking for though.


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

There's a thread on xda that's updated pretty regularly with all of the known themes.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> [REQUEST] easier way to find all the themes?


New app from jrummy meant to do just that. http://kan.gd/vj1


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

poontab said:


> New app from jrummy meant to do just that. http://kan.gd/vj1


Any chance of a working link?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

The link works
Never mind lol
"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://forum.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2443
That's the thread

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------

